# Verkaufe: UEFA EURO 2012 (Add-on für FIFA 12)



## aka4 (22. Mai 2012)

*Verkaufe: UEFA EURO 2012 (Add-on für FIFA 12)*

Hallo!

Hab das FIFA 12 Add-on: UEFA EURO 2012 anzubieten.
FIFA 12 ist zum spielen des Add-ons erforderlich!
Es ist der EM-Ableger der Serie.

UEFA EURO 2012 (Add-On zu FIFA 12, Code in der Box) | eBay

Würde es hier aber auch für 16,50€ inkl. Versand auch direkt an jemanden verkaufen.
Oder für 15€ wenn ich es öffnen soll und den Code per Email verschicke ohne die Box.

Ein Tausch ist natürlich auch möglich, einfach was anbieten.

Gruß, aka4


----------

